# Das muß ich mal loswerden...



## AndreA (27. Sep. 2008)

Hai zusammen, 

nachdem ich das mit der Rubrik "Plauderecke" gelesen habe ...

... schliesse mich an Karsten an.

Finde es schade das man die Rubrik "Plauderecke" aus dem Forum entfernt, demnach müßte man ja die Rubrik "Foto/Video" Ecke und "Games" auch entfernen - beide Rubriken haben auch nichts mit einem Teichforum zu tun.

Die Teich - Saison ist leider kurz und viele ziehen sich dann aus sollch ein Forum zurück und wenn es keine Unterhaltsamme Rubriken gibt, verliert das Forum an Besucher, vor allem in den Wintermonaten. 

Ich denke das diese Änderung sich ziemlich negativ auf das Forum auswirken wird.

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## katja (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Das muß ich mal loswerden...*

hallo andrea!

da hast du aber was missverstanden!!

die plauderecke gibt es wie gewohnt als unterrubrik beim schwarzen brett. die darin enthaltenen themen werden lediglich in der portalansicht nicht mehr angezeigt!

also um den winter brauchst du dir keine gedanken zu machen, wir können da weiter quatschen und blödeln!


----------



## Christine (27. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Das muß ich mal loswerden...*

 Macht Euch keine Sorgen!

Sobald man auf "neue Beiträge" drückt, werden auch die Beiträge aus der Plauderecke mit angezeigt. 
Und der Winter ist lang und die dann noch Aktiven finde die Ecke schon.

Keine Angst, Karsten, wir werden tratschen, was das Zeug hält. 
Dir werden die Ohren sowas von klingen...

Übrigens muss Dir ja wohl nicht erklären, dass Du auch ohne Teich weiter in den Teichrubriken Deinen Senf dazugeben darfst/musst. Ohne Dich würde doch so mancher in die Irre laufen...

Die nur an Teich Interessierten werden eh alle Rubriken nach älteren interessanten Beiträgen durchforsten. 
Entweder werden sie früher oder später in die Plauderecke stolpern oder sie sind da eh fehl am Platz.

Ein bisschen muss ich Joachim schon recht geben, grad im Winter, wenn weniger Teichthemen angeschnitten werden, strotzt die Startseite nur so von Dummzeug. Was sollen denn die Fremden von uns denken? Das wir nur schwatzen? Das merken sie früh genug!

In diesem Sinne
  an alle mit und ohne Teich - egal wie groß (der Teich)

Else 

PS: Sehe ich richtig - seit 1.165 Beiträgen der erste von Katja ohne  und ? Biddu krank? 
 *EUGEN HILF!- Katinka ist krank!*


----------



## AndreA (28. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Das muß ich mal loswerden...*

Hai Katja, 

jo, tatsächlich, da habe ich wirklich was missverstanden - hatte schon einen Schrecken bekommen   dann ist ja alles   

Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------

